# SHOULD I ADD THERMOSTATS TO MY GAS FIREPLACES?



## VeganSally

I have just had a basic Vermont Castings Radiance gas stove installed last week, and tomorrow I am having a Marquis by Kingsman Solara gas insert installed in another room. I am planning to have them install programmable thermostats for both of the units tomorrow. Is this possibly a mistake? Is it possible that I will have problems down the line and regret letting them add those thermostats? Is it best to keep the units simple and just use the on/off switch to turn them off and on? (I sometimes think that it is good to avoid 'extras' - I am a single woman so like to keep things basic usually - less need for repairs in the future, sort of like not having power windows in your car because if that system breaks down in the future you can't open or close the car windows!)


----------



## trafick

I have had a programmable remote thermostat hooked up to my Jotul gas stove since day one.  I didn't get the Jotul remote because they wanted an extra $250 for it.  I got the Skytech 3301p instead, think I paid $109 on Ebay.  I can set temperature, time of day, offtime, the whole nine yards.

I did have a problem with the remote and had to send it and the receiver back for repair.  My stove has an on/off/t-stat switch so I was able to use it with the on/off switch.

I really like the fact that I can set the stove to come on before I get home or to come on before I wake up in the morning and everything is nice and toasty.  I also like that it doesn't get too hot before it cuts off.  Is it needed?  No.  Is it nice to have and can I still use the stove if something happens to the remote?  Yes.


----------



## VeganSally

Thanks Trafick!  I will consider your comments - much appreciated.


----------



## Fsappo

Sure, go with the Thermostats.  Make sure you dont run more than 15' of wire for each one.  Nothing like a juicy steak in front of a nice warm fire, sitting on an authentic bear skin rug.


----------



## VeganSally

Thanks Franks, but I think I can do without the bear skin rug or the juicy steak!


----------



## DAKSY

No Steak? Dang...
If God didn't want us to eat animals, why did he make them out of meat?


----------



## R&D Guy

Kind of like trafick I have all 3 gas fireplaces in my house set up on on/off-thermostat remotes.  Only 1 is 7 day programmable, but I can't say I've ever set it up.  I prefer to just have it in manual on/off downstairs and on a timer (10 minutes or so to kick on the blower) or thermostat mode in the bedroom, but the wife really likes being able to just reach up to the headboard or nightstand and turn it on in the night if desired.

We do have a relatively new gas furnace which is on a programmable thermostat though so this is mostly to keep the room we are in warm enough to wear shorts.  :red:  I only mention that because if these are indeed your main source of heat than I'd consider putting at least 1 on a 7 day or weekday/weekend programmable.


----------



## Fsappo

VeganSally said:
			
		

> Thanks Franks, but I think I can do without the bear skin rug or the juicy steak!



Sorry, I saw the vegan name and I just had too!  Enjoy your fireplaces!


----------



## Jfk4th

I bought a nice digital thermostat from Home Depot and I absolutely love the stove now, you can even buy the trim kit (which I l bought at Lowes) so you don't have wires all over the floor and wall.  If you want me to post a pick of my setup just ask
66F all day in my Florida room and either I shut it off and close the door or I set it for 60F at night and keep the door open

Buy a good thermostat too... now is not the time to be cheap, I think I spent around 60 dollars and the trim kit was around 15

Good Luck


----------



## VeganSally

JFK, I would love to see a picture of that trim - they pulled out the old wood-burning fireplace and replaced with gas fp and so I do need to do some work around it to make it look pretty again!  Do they sell trim for the bottom as well, because now a rough edge of my ceramic floor is exposed.  Thanks!!  Only if it's not too much trouble though....


----------



## VeganSally

Thanks for the advice everyone.  I had them install a programmable wall thermostat for my VC Radiance, and that really is nice.  I have also ordered a hand-held remote for my Solara Marquis by Kingsman.  (I was supposed to have a wall thermostat but they said that they couldn't install it since that room only has 3 outside walls and the one common wall is a brick wall.)


----------

